# [ROM]+++Liquid Ice Cream Sandwhich +++[Official 0.8.32 Nightly] UPDATED ALREADY



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Mods delete. New thread for a new rom with a new base


----------



## calebh (Jul 1, 2011)

so glad to see this! thank you all!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Fun - thanks for adding more options to the GNex! Now I have ANOTHER rom that I need to try... (I love having that problem!)


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome!! Love your work! Nice to see you made it.

Does this have FBsync and market auto restore?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## locobananas (Dec 28, 2011)

Hells yeah. Loved Liquid on my OG Droid.


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

looking forward to some feedback and I'll be trying this  ax10m is so perfect I want to know this would be better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm giving this a shot now


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Breezer23 said:


> Awesome!! Love your work! Nice to see you made it.
> 
> Does this have FBsync and market auto restore?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yes and yes


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> looking forward to some feedback and I'll be trying this  ax10m is so perfect I want to know this would be better
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Perfect is in the eye of the beholder man...Id say you have nothing to lose especially if you make a nandroid of your axiom....


----------



## itsmikeramsay (Jun 11, 2011)

I came back to VZW from T-Mobile because the developers here are rediculously good. It's great to see the #TeamLiquid on the GNexus! DLoading and flashing in a bit....


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

As the name states, we intend to do nightly builds so there will always be more candy to flash!


----------



## itsmikeramsay (Jun 11, 2011)

nocoast said:


> As the name states, we intend to do nightly builds so there will always be more candy to flash!


Looking forward to it!


----------



## locobananas (Dec 28, 2011)

Not recognizing root access.


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just did a wipe n flash of the axiom top day for the new update so why not  will try . I just wish I could understand the differences between these roms from just reading the extremely complicated change logs I have been flashing rooms for about 3+ years on devices like the g1 captivate back flip(what a joke) inspire atrix and the gs2 and still never undertsnad the change logs or feature list smh I'm feeling pathetic but so far its soo credible I will try it and figure it out that way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

locobananas said:


> Not recognizing root access.


Whoops, forgot to include that in my fresh source ( i compiled the build, and im the only one with the new source, so ill take the heat for this one).

Download and flash this: http://download.clockworkmod.com/test/su.zip


----------



## locobananas (Dec 28, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Whoops, forgot to include that in my fresh source ( i compiled the build, and im the only one with the new source, so ill take the heat for this one).
> 
> Download and flash this: http://download.cloc...com/test/su.zip


Thanks.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Fixed


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Rom has been re-upladed (same link)....should have fixed su


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice... glad to see Liquid here.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh man. I ran liquid almost exclusively on the Bolt. This is gonna get interesting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman69 (Jul 19, 2011)

some of the best roms on the bolt. It was my default daily driver.


----------



## iceman69 (Jul 19, 2011)

Going to flash and give it a go


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grinch (Dec 25, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwww shuggy duuuuugy! LIQUID in da house! loved the roms on my OG!!!!


----------



## calebh (Jul 1, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Rom has been re-upladed (same link)....should have fixed su


 su fixed on the new build for me. thanks!


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

This rom is going to be great once the bugs are worked out. Loaded and played with it for about 5 minutes. YouTube doesn't seem to be available and setcpu was unable to over clock. Other then those 2 things (and liquid settings not working as stated in the post) this rom runs really nicely from what I could see. Looking forward to it as a daily driver.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rsimpson (Jun 21, 2011)

long time OG/LGB fan here. Very glad to see this. My OG on LGB 3.2 is sooooo goood.


----------



## maniaryan (Dec 31, 2011)

Are the pull down toggles the ones from cm9? Just the 5 like wifi Bluetooth sound etc? Can't wait to have some liquid on my device!!


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

this rom FLIES! however, as mentioned before, youtube isn't available. also, can you post link to Phase Beam live wallpaper? I love that thing


----------



## locobananas (Dec 28, 2011)

YouTube works if you extract from another ROM and install.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

due to crazy activity the dropbox already shut down







we mirrored it link is working now, about to have a second mirror...


----------



## drhodus32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh shizzz...liquid in that house...I think we have every dev in the house now lol
**edit** As soon as Chevy gets back from his hiatus








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I keep getting a dropbox 509 error. Seems too many people are dl'ing and they suspended the link.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I keep getting a dropbox 509 error. Seems too many people are dl'ing and they suspended the link.


ya...use this: http://mirror.jdkoreclipse.net/rom/toro/liquid_toro-ics-eng.beta_rls1.zip

And a general rule to follow: most if not all of my releases will be mirrored on mirror.jdkoreclipse.net


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

locobananas said:


> YouTube works if you extract from another ROM and install.


good call. did the same with phase beam wallpaper.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

Ahh yeah! Love me some Liquid roms. It's all I ran on the TBolt, and I have it loaded up on my brothers Droid 2. Thanks to the entire team getting this out to us! Can not wait to flash this.


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Whenever I root my friends phones, I always install Liquid roms for them, and they all LOVE them because they are so fast and stable! I'm a more bleeding edge kinda guy but I'm glad there's something for everyone.


----------



## jlsesler (Dec 29, 2011)

Wallet isn't working with this rom. Anyone know why?.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

updated to fix liquid settings, now has OC/UV utiltiy in liquid settings, THANK YOU KEJAR FOR THE CODE/app!


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

nocoast said:


> updated to fix liquid settings, now has OC/UV utiltiy in liquid settings, THANK YOU KEJAR FOR THE CODE/app!


flash over if we've already installed right??


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

flashing over probably wont break anything but I always reccomend wiping, factory resetting, dalvik cache. Not only do i reccomend it its what I do every time i flash...


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

new mirror has stopped at 46% for me 2 times now.

Trying for a third time...


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> new mirror has stopped at 46% for me 2 times now.
> 
> Trying for a third time...


same here. now its downloading super slow. Server must be getting hammered.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

A lot of downloaders


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

ill upload it to megaupload right now


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Haha, the nexus game is a different game, we are not used to this kinda server load! Please hang in guys we will have a multiupload up in a sec...


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.multiupload.com/2HSUB9N7A2 LINK CHANGEED TO MULTIUPLOAD TO ACCOUNT FOR THE RIDICULOUS SURGE IN DLS!!!


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Liquid in the house, Welcome!. Download went well for me gonna flash now.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

would i be able to simply install liquidsettings.apk from the new build over to the original build? everything is working so smooth with this that i don't wanna wipe and reflash lol


----------



## RjsShadows (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes! I loved liquids tbolt roms.


----------



## diverdown (Nov 26, 2011)

Is anyone else getting FC on settings when trying to enable tethering?


----------



## jlsesler (Dec 29, 2011)

philsfan said:


> would i be able to simply install liquidsettings.apk from the new build over to the original build? everything is working so smooth with this that i don't wanna wipe and reflash lol


I simply extracted the liquidsettings apk and pasted it in the system/app folder. It seems to be working fine.


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Liquid you forget to mention that you have Screenshot in power menu.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

jawonder said:


> Hey Liquid you forget to mention that you have Screenshot in power menu.


That's part of advanced power menu.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

diverdown said:


> Is anyone else getting FC on settings when trying to enable tethering?


We will look into it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## whoa (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, great news! This was my favorite rom on the OG droid. Glad to see you guys developing for GN.


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

looking forward to the more stable version, i had liquid on my d1, one of the first roms i had and actually kept! soooo fast.

btw, you spelled sandwich wrong. no h after the d.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

doublea500 said:


> looking forward to the more stable version, i had liquid on my d1, one of the first roms i had and actually kept! soooo fast.
> 
> btw, you spelled sandwich wrong. no h after the d.


Same here. I loved it on my D1.... I think the mispell is intentional.. I look at it and its kinda a pun on sooo many roms for this phone already.. keep it









I do have an issue though, while changing the CPU through the built in app, once i leave the performance area and enter again it switches back to 1200/350.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll give this a whirl.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Think any 403 soft key mod works? I really just like the blue or red color .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Google Wallet keeps force closing . Also i tried the battery and softkey mods for Axiom and they work fine.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

We pulled wallet from the release, for the time being since that guy is acting up I'd just go to system app and delete it if your running a copy from earlier this morning

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmikeramsay (Jun 11, 2011)

I wanna flash this so bad, but I use Wallet ALOT. Does it work in the current build if installed?

EDIT: NVM I see a few posts above. Slow connection lol


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

nocoast said:


> We pulled wallet from the release, for the time being since that guy is acting up I'd just go to system app and delete it if your running a copy from earlier this morning
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I just freeze it with Titanium . Hope you can get it working soon.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I love Liquid, ran it on my Tbolt and D1 but unfortunately it was really broken here







No liquid tools stuck for me, and I got too used to AOKP's level of personalization.

Ill be watching this for sure though







good to see you guys here


----------



## egeorgia (Jul 9, 2011)

So far looks good. Get a force close on torch. There must not be the option to change the toggles yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

Cool, before running miui on the tbolt I ran liquid for longer than any other rom.
Great to see you guys on the nex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

did you guys remove ICS voice search?? When I download voice search I get the old one. So I thought it was baked into ICS, but when I uninstall from market I can't do any voice search at all


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

will be added in the next nightly...


----------



## kruizin (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh yeah...Team Liquid has joined in the fun!









Looking forward to a very nice G-Nex/ICS built ROM!


----------



## ArXane (Dec 19, 2011)

Anybody test out NFC tags yet with liquid?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

NOTE: if there is something broken in the rom, submit a help ticket here: http://www.jdkoreclipse.net/helpcenter.php

These are nightiles, which means that:
All the features of the phone will work
Supported features will work
Misc bugs

I see we are down to MISC bugs.

I am going to try and fix these issues for next release:
Voice Search
Tether
Settings not sticking.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

WhAt jd said! Happy new year.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Also, next build is going to be a big re-base, because everything is going open source. So, please keep that in mind when reporting bugs. Most likely, i will stay up all night trying to make sure i dont mess up the next release...however things happen.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Same here. I loved it on my D1.... I think the mispell is intentional.. I look at it and its kinda a pun on sooo many roms for this phone already.. keep it
> 
> I do have an issue though, while changing the CPU through the built in app, once i leave the performance area and enter again it switches back to 1200/350.


I am having the same issue, any changes that I make in performance, reverts back to default as soon as I leave the settings dialog

Galaxy Nexus 
twitter = @jtgr6


----------



## manager77 (Dec 29, 2011)

hi! can you explain how to remove "system updates" from settings menu..l'm on 4.0.2 stock room and l need to delete system update -IMHO- I guess it drains battery...thanks!


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what is in the update? Are Liquid Settings working?


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

NateDogg11 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is in the update? Are Liquid Settings working?


liquid settings are working, but if you read back a few posts, the performance settings are being reset after a reboot and the next update will try and have that issue fixed.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

NateDogg11 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is in the update? Are Liquid Settings working?


"Liquid Settings" is getting removed.


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> "Liquid Settings" is getting removed.


For good or until they're fixed?


----------



## Nickodarius (Aug 9, 2011)

Until it's fixed I would think.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Nickodarius said:


> Until it's fixed I would think.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ya.

We are working on a new liquid settings app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nickodarius (Aug 9, 2011)

Sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hawgpapa (Jun 7, 2011)

Performance is smooth, quick & sweet!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

Nickodarius said:


> Sweet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 I will be on bored with the next release.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

this is going to be a dumb question, but how are we going to know when a new nightly is up since it doesn't show up in ROM Manager?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

DeadmanIncJS said:


> this is going to be a dumb question, but how are we going to know when a new nightly is up since it doesn't show up in ROM Manager?


We will announce it.

Next build, we will have our own "rom manager" in our build

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mills00013 (Dec 20, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> We will announce it.
> 
> Next build, we will have our own "rom manager" in our build
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Why not use the real Rom Manager in addition to your own so that people can continue to use what they are familiar with? It's not like you're out anything to use Rom Manager.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Mills00013 said:


> Why not use the real Rom Manager in addition to your own so that people can continue to use what they are familiar with? It's not like you're out anything to use Rom Manager.


We will have our own Liquid Updater in the build, so it will be quick and easy to update

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> We will have our own Liquid Updater in the build, so it will be quick and easy to update
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's pretty cool. Is it going to be an app in the drawer like ROM Manager or built into the Settings of the phone?


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks

Sent from My GNex iKReaM Theme


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> That's pretty cool. Is it going to be an app in the drawer like ROM Manager or built into the Settings of the phone?


Jdk is jumping the gun in terms of the implementation...Its quite possible there will be a different implementation but something along the lines of this. We hope to integrate it into the OS. For now lets keep things cryptic, ok jd?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Mills00013 said:


> Why not use the real Rom Manager in addition to your own so that people can continue to use what they are familiar with? It's not like you're out anything to use Rom Manager.


Rom manager is koush's app. Not ours...what our app will be different than Koushs app. Period.


----------



## burntorangefan (Jul 4, 2011)

@ nocoast

FWIW, I really liked how xoomdev and r2doesinc incorporated nightlies in their OMFGB builds on the T-bolt. Completely separate from ROM Manager. Many of us only use RM to rename our backups, nothing more.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

thank you we have a somewhat original idea...


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

burntorangefan said:


> @ nocoast
> 
> FWIW, I really liked how xoomdev and r2doesinc incorporated nightlies in their OMFGB builds on the T-bolt. Completely separate from ROM Manager. Many of us only use RM to rename our backups, nothing more.


We are working on something along those lines.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## burntorangefan (Jul 4, 2011)

Even better! I'm just happy to move away from RM, even though Koush is a Seattle-ite like me...


----------



## Drowningj (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone experienced market issues?? My market just hangs and will not download anything.


----------



## burntorangefan (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm mobile and haven't read all the posts yet, but G Wallet isn't working for me. Is this a known issue? Not a deal breaker, but just fyi if it hasn't come up already.

EDIT: Nevermind. Just caught up back at home. Will wait on using Wallet until later builds.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

would not have gotten this kind of battery life on stock. somewhat heavy use today too since i've been on the couch all day


----------



## TWong1200 (Jun 7, 2011)

burntorangefan said:


> @ nocoast
> 
> FWIW, I really liked how xoomdev and r2doesinc incorporated nightlies in their OMFGB builds on the T-bolt. Completely separate from ROM Manager. Many of us only use RM to rename our backups, nothing more.


You dont even need RM to rename them. Just use a file explorer and rename the folder of the backup in the clockworkmod > backup folder.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Curious what direction the launcher will go. Though I've tried a few GNex ROMs with modified launchers, I haven't used any of them due to having to flip page by page by page through the app drawer. So I always end up switching back to the Go Launcher so I can get continuous vertical scrolling. I don't really use much in terms of widgets ... and that seems to be the only selling point I've seen of stock/modified-stock launchers, right?


----------



## jnyce87 (Jan 3, 2012)

By chance is there any way to bake in sound enhancements? I see it has DSP manager but that doesnt seem to do anything for my ringtones. Also for some reason my pull down toggles are not there. Has anybody else ran into that issue?


----------



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Can someone confirm that there's an option in this ROM to move the toggles to the bottom of the pull down? That's been one of my favorite features of Liquid.

Thanks


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

jasonwomack said:


> Can someone confirm that there's an option in this ROM to move the toggles to the bottom of the pull down? That's been one of my favorite features of Liquid.
> 
> Thanks


Not as of yet. We just got LiquidSettings in the build on RLS4 (or internal test build 150, whatever you prefer lol)


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

So, not to be a dick.. but either this is just a CMKANG, or your manifest is JACKED, or you are really just using parts of ICS.. (just by looking at your manifest......)
https://github.com/LiquidSmoothROMs/android/blob/ics/default.xml


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Firstly your being a dick, secondly our manifest is not jacked. Thirdly this is not a cm9 kang, fourthly our new release will be a breath of fresh air, fifthly seems like you could use a breath of fresh air right now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## locobananas (Dec 28, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Firstly your being a dick, secondly our manifest is not jacked. Thirdly this is not a cm9 kang, fourthly our new release will be a breath of fresh air, fifthly seems like you could use a breath of fresh air right now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Being jacked is a matter of opinion and unless you can articulate why it's not jacked, I'll trust Krylon. That goes for all his points. I used Liquid on my OG Droid and was happy w/ it, but the same cannot be said for this version.


----------



## Masterzoltar (Sep 5, 2011)

locobananas said:


> Being jacked is a matter of opinion and unless you can articulate why it's not jacked, I'll trust Krylon. That goes for all his points. I used Liquid on my OG Droid and was happy w/ it, but the same cannot be said for this version.


+1 for Krylon, its a known fact that certain devs (not named krylon) are hacks and dicks


----------



## Masterzoltar (Sep 5, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Firstly your being a dick, secondly our manifest is not jacked. Thirdly this is not a cm9 kang, fourthly our new release will be a breath of fresh air, fifthly seems like you could use a breath of fresh air right now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


babys first unliked comment. lol . there there now!


----------



## locobananas (Dec 28, 2011)

Masterzoltar said:


> +1 for Krylon, its a known fact that certain devs (not named krylon) are hacks and dicks


Yup and I have an overall negative impression of this rom. Seems like a patchwork job.


----------



## burntorangefan (Jul 4, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Firstly your being a dick, secondly our manifest is not jacked. Thirdly this is not a cm9 kang, fourthly our new release will be a breath of fresh air, fifthly seems like you could use a breath of fresh air right now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Being a dick is subjective. If the manifest is not jacked, I think the impetus is on you to explain why it's not. I'm not a coder, but I'm a good reader...I've been a defender of Liquid and his ROMs for at least a year (OG, Thunderbolt, etc) so I'm not TRYING to be a dick. Just asking for clarification.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Since the OP has abandend this it is moved to general & closed.


----------

